# Ph up and PH down



## oneshot (May 4, 2009)

I had read or heard there wa s common things like baking soda as a PH down???and something else for the up or d own,just dont know..
not sure at all so was just asking if anyone could help me on this one..
My first try the simple  and cheap..
oneshot


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 4, 2009)

vinegar for PH down
baking soda for PH up

dont know how to use it as such but im sure the info is here somewhere.  take a look around.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 4, 2009)

check the DIY forums


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

That stuff is unstable and you need some sort of beneficial to break it down. Buy a bottle of pH up and down. They cost 6-7 bucks for a liter and will last the novice a very long time.


----------



## 420benny (May 4, 2009)

I just went through this yesterday. I was playing with my new ph meter and was using 20% horticultural vinegar as a ph down. The ph changed from 6.9 to 7.2 after 2 hours and was higher the next day, 7.4. I asked one of the employees at the hydro store and he told me that natural acidic things like vinegar have no staying power to keep the ph lower. He suggested lemon juice would work better, but nothing worked as well as ph down. He cautioned that it isn't technically "organic" in the latest definition of organic. I did buy a bottle of ph down and up, though. Baking soda did work to bring the ph back up after I went too far. I didn't wait to see what changes happened over time to it. As it turned out, if I just add a teaspoon of Roots Grow vegging nutes to my well water, my ph is perfect for soil. 6.7


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 4, 2009)

Hey oneshot, simple and cheap would be to go buy a bottle of ph up and ph down. Trust me it will save a lot of headaches ans maybe even your plants.


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> vinegar for PH down
> baking soda for PH up
> 
> dont know how to use it as such but im sure the info is here somewhere. take a look around.


 

Lemon juice also works to help bring the ph down. I use Techanflora ph down and ph up, best stuff there is, *ph remains very stable*, 1 litre each and will last you a loooonnnnggggg time its around 8 bucks each.


----------



## oaksterdam (May 4, 2009)

make sure u add ur nutes before adjusting, for nutes does change ur ph


----------



## Pepper (May 4, 2009)

oaksterdam said:
			
		

> make sure u add ur nutes before adjusting, for nutes does change ur ph


 

Very true, it is best to add the nutes 1 at a time mix, then add the next nute mix, etc......... couple hr's later chech the ph, and ajust to 5.0 (ph will raise) run system without plants for 6 to 8hr's check ph again, and adjust to 5.5 (ph will raise) continue to run system without plants for 12 to 14hr's and check ph again adjust to 5.5, continue to run system without plants, check ph again 4 to 6 hrs it should be around 5.7 to 6 if so add plants, never add plants to your system unless the ph in your system as become stable, it may take 24 to 48hr's, after you add the plants check the ph 2 to 3 times a day 6 to 8 hr's appart, and adjust the ph to 5.5 only if it is above 6.
It is always best to have 2 of the same reservours, 1 for running with the plants, and 1 for new water and nute changes, that way you can have new water + nutes allow the system to stabalize then just swich containers, very simple.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 4, 2009)

none of the ghetto methods work consistently. pretty much /thread on that point. you can make your own good stuff, but its cheaper/easier to buy for aquarium from pet's mart. youd be surprised how long a 1.75o bottle of ph down will last a small grow with tap water.


----------

